# Why do they ask???



## sb5901 (Sep 8, 2012)

Why does everyone feel the need to ask if I prefer Nikon or Canon? Anyone else get this EVERY SINGLE TIME someone sees you taking a shot? I prefer... to thump them every so gently but enough to leave the Nikon emblem on their forehead. It's like asking Miller or Budweiser. Isn't it up to your taste buds? Sorry for the vent but I had 4 people ask me that in just a few hours. Maybe I should cut back on the coffee


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you prefer Chevy or Ford?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## IByte (Sep 8, 2012)

Ford 150, coke, and Nikon ftw!


----------



## sb5901 (Sep 8, 2012)

IByte said:
			
		

> Ford 150, coke, and Nikon ftw!



Perfection would be adding some vanilla to that coke!


----------



## Compaq (Sep 8, 2012)

YES, someone else who enjoys the epicly awesome vanilla coke. I must travel by train to a large mall where they have a very big supermarket to get them. I usually don't buy bulk, just one when I pass by... you know, making it special


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

I got asked often.

What I did was to take black gaffer's tape and tape off any, I said any identifying markings on my camera and all my lenses. My D700 is unidentifiable to any but those in the know. 

I no longer get asked silly questions.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

Before anyone suggests Googling it:


----------



## Tuffythepug (Sep 8, 2012)

Blondes, brunettes, or redheads ?


----------



## Aloicious (Sep 8, 2012)

yeah, I don't mind them asking or making friendly conversation, I'm usually a nice guy, and typically have fun when I'm out shooting for work or pleasure...but the annoying part to me is when they have a different preference than you and sit there trying to convince you that their preference is more correct, like they need to validate themselves or something...

for me it's Chevy, Nikon, Coke...but I can respect and enjoy any vehicle that is built with skill and talent regardless of make, the same way I can enjoy a well done image regardless of what camera brand was used...


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 8, 2012)

My big white lenses speak for me.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> My big white lenses speak for me.




...and if you knew what they said...


----------



## sb5901 (Sep 8, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> ...and if you knew what they said...



We'd know if he likes Coke or Pepsi...right?


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 8, 2012)

I prefer Bugatti, Nikon, Diet Dr Pepper

but make do with Chrylser, Nikon, Diet Coke


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 8, 2012)

From the options, Chevy, Coke and Canon, free to choose VW, Grape Crush and Canon


----------



## Bynx (Sep 8, 2012)

Anyone who actually asks Nikon or Canon havent got anything better to say and indicates their lack of knowledge about photography in general. Unless said as a snide joke, they are just idiots.


----------



## sb5901 (Sep 8, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> Before anyone suggests Googling it:
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGyLNEwcmf0



Bwahahaha! Profile Pic and railroads... Thanks for sharing because this made my night! Sooo true!


----------



## Sue5606 (Sep 8, 2012)

Obama or Romney? :O You could ask but you probably wouldn't want to hear the answer!


----------



## IByte (Sep 8, 2012)

Tuffythepug said:
			
		

> Blondes, brunettes, or redheads ?



D. All the above lol


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

Sue5606 said:


> Obama or Romney? :O You could ask but you probably wouldn't want to hear the answer!




ANSEL DAMMIT!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 8, 2012)

Dodge, Cherry Coke, Nikon, Women

Theres a guy that has a bull dog breeding business that I do photos for and he seems to think its all about the equipment and not the knowledge of how to use it. Gets old but he gives me money so whatever haha


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 8, 2012)

english or pitt?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Dodge, Cherry Coke, Nikon, Women
> 
> Theres a guy that has a bull dog breeding business that I do photos for and he seems to think its all about the equipment and not the knowledge of how to use it. Gets old but he gives me money so whatever haha



A photographer was invited to a dinner party one night.

The host, upon his arrival, commented, "I love your photos, theyre wonderful, you must have a very expensive camera."

The photographer doesnt reply and walks into the dining room.


 After dinner the photographer approaches his host and says:  "Dinner was sensational, very exquisite flavors, a true work of art.  You must have a very nice stove.


----------



## Trever1t (Sep 8, 2012)

the greatest question of all time: blondes or brunettes...to which I answer, redheads!


----------



## IByte (Sep 8, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOL6b8Rbsk8



Not bad Mr. Spark, but the other one much better lol keep them coming.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 8, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> english or pitt?



Couldnt tell ya. His specialty is a smaller breed fit for apartment living. They are very sweet animals but with how much he sells them for (up to 7 grand) Ill skip.



480sparky said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > Dodge, Cherry Coke, Nikon, Women
> ...



hahahaha nice! havent heard that before


----------



## IByte (Sep 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:
			
		

> the greatest question of all time: blondes or brunettes...to which I answer, redheads!



Brunettes Trevor-goodchild!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> the greatest question of all time: blondes or brunettes...to which I answer, redheads!



Jet.

Black.




'Nuff said.


----------



## LukeCarr (Sep 8, 2012)

I wish more people used Olympus! They are a great company, and the high end E-5 is dust and splash proof. So I say, Olympus!


----------



## rexbobcat (Sep 8, 2012)

480sparky said:
			
		

> A photographer was invited to a dinner party one night.
> 
> The host, upon his arrival, commented, "I love your photos, they&#146;re wonderful, you must have a very expensive camera."
> 
> ...



"Wow, your camera takes really nice pictures."

"Thanks! Your mouth makes really nice words."


----------

